# G4 LED interior lights



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Has any one tried any of the lights Shown here

I'd like to replace 10 of our 10watt bulbs to save some power.

the prices look fairly good, but maybe you've found better.

Kev.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

I tried these in our downlighters

http://www.kingslockchandlery.co.uk...side+entry+low+voltage/pid/9350808?afid=88888

Had to chop the fitting to make them fit and the light output was poor 

Alan H


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

I've just ordered some:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Full-Spectrum-MR16-replacement-halogen/dp/B000VT2IIM/ref=pd_sim_dbs_kh_4

They appear to be good value?


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Warm white can be a bit yellow, I have both and prefer pure white.
If you want to see them you can come round as I'm not far from you.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Has any one tried any of the lights Shown here
> 
> I'd like to replace 10 of our 10watt bulbs to save some power.
> 
> ...


IMHO you need units with at least 9 heigh output SMD's to match the 10W halogens, I would sugest units with 10 SMD's see here or 12 SMD's see here, I haven't yet found a UK supplier which stocks the 12's


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

If you are replacing spot lights take a look at these http://www.atenlighting.co.uk/home.php?cat=104

The 3*1watt led's are really good and give out a good amount of light.

They're not cheap, £10-£15, but are the best that I have found.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*LED lighting*

We have replaced some of our halogens, we have the cool white ones which I find give a cold harsh light and prefer the warm white type however I find that the original halogen bulb gives a better reading light if you have rubbish eyesight like I have.


----------



## phil4francoise (Jun 21, 2008)

brought mine from hong kong the 21 LED side entry ones .I replaced all the bulbs and removed the difusers as the 21 LED s look good They cost me 3.20 each including postage


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We don't really need to have bright lights, we have two fluorescent fitting one with 2 x 11w in the dinette area, which with just one lit is quite good even to read by, the other has a unknown wattage circular tube, but is in the bed area and not used much anyway, the LED#s would be used mainly for ambience, and so I don't fall over.

Kev.


----------



## sugdenr (Mar 13, 2008)

phil4francoise do you have a link for the HK supplier, or was it a fleabay special? How was the light output?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

sugdenr said:


> phil4francoise do you have a link for the HK supplier, or was it a fleabay special? How was the light output?


Ditto

Kev.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

bump


----------

